# **** Disease



## Pa Possum (Nov 18, 2007)

The **** population seems to be down in the SE Saginaw county area. Any reports of a disease and if so, what? I'm a trapper and not interested in contracting some bizarre illness. A **** hunter in the Milan area also said there seemed to be a reduction there.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

we skin the ***** ourselves i wear heavy duty dish washing gloves to keep hands clean


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

**** population seems up in wexford in my opinion


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

misupercooner said:


> we skin the ***** ourselves i wear heavy duty dish washing gloves to keep hands clean


you skin at the tree?


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

yep usually


----------

